# Codex Eldar Available on Android



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

That's right, it's finally happened. GW has gotten around to releasing the codexes onto other platforms.

From the Black Library Site:


> *Codex: Eldar (eBook Edition)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can find the codex here.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Already another post on it


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Already another post on it


No there isn't. The other thread didn't contain _any_ codexes. And if we got another thread on it someone didn't label it properly.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, it's €13 cheaper than the hardbook. €25.99 compared to €39 for hardbook.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice. Might do this as an alternative to keep my LE in good shape.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice. Might do this as an alternative to keep my LE in good shape.

I hope they release a digital of the Iyanden book...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow, its actually affordable. For me hardbacks cannot compete with that price and iBooks being restricted to iPad lessens the value compared to the .epub version since I can deploy this onto all four of my devices, whilst .iBook only works on my iPad. Nice flashy interactive content is not worth the additional 15€ for me when this is the option. 

Now I will just go do some personal editing on a copy of it, rip out all the lore pages and leave a clean version for myself with just the rules for easy reference.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Zion said:


> No there isn't. The other thread didn't contain _any_ codexes. And if we got another thread on it someone didn't label it properly.


http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=126126

Yes there is.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Thankyou games workshop, excellent job!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> First eBook (non-iPad) codex is available
> 
> Yes there is.


So you're trying to tell me that because there is a discussions thread I'm not allowed to post the news? I'm sorry but it doesn't work that way. Some of us don't visit all the other sections of the site (I know I've been guilty of that), and this draws traffic into the site.

This forum is for News and Rumours. This is news and we didn't have a thread on it yet so I posted it.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Well "Android" seems slightly misleading since I can open the previews on my non-Android devices... but what a short dinky preview it is. Good to know I can get a digital replacement though.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Not sure how they'll be distributing FAQs (they'll probably just refer you to the existing ones for the hard copies), but this long overdue release is welcome news.

It's a great alternative to the interactive iBooks version, and hopefully the file size is small enough that I can fit all armies eventually into my 16GB iPad mini


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Zion said:


> So you're trying to tell me that because there is a discussions thread I'm not allowed to post the news? I'm sorry but it doesn't work that way. Some of us don't visit all the other sections of the site (I know I've been guilty of that), and this draws traffic into the site.
> 
> This forum is for News and Rumours. This is news and we didn't have a thread on it yet so I posted it.


Any other time there has been multiple threads in the same topic they get merged. Was letting you know there was another thread. No need to get all defensive or snarky in your replies. Simple as that.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> Any other time there has been multiple threads in the same topic they get merged. Was letting you know there was another thread. No need to get all defensive or snarky in your replies. Simple as that.


You're reading too far into my posts. I'm not getting defensive, nor snarky. Only time I merge/lock threads is when they're inside of this sub-forum. 

News and Rumours is a thing that we use to try and encourage people to visit, as such when there is news it gets posted, even if there is a discussion elsewhere on it (as long as there isn't one already in here). 

I'm just doing a little job I was brought on to do by Jez. That's all. Just understand that this is one of those places that gets a lot of views and that's why news gets posted here, even if we're possibly discussing it.

And if you think there is an issue with a thread just use the report button instead of potentially dragging a legitimate thread off topic. Thank-you for your cooperation in the future.

Back on topic: I am curious to see which army gets translated over next.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Zion said:


> Back on topic: I am curious to see which army gets translated over next.


If Space Marines weren't (rumored to be) a couple months out I would guess they would next. However, since they are coming "soon" it will probably be the 6ed codexes, Tau was hugely popular so it would be my guess that they are coming next.


----------

